# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Quit Minoxidil

## Pats

I quit minoxidil about 4 1/2 months ago.  As expected I have experienced a massive shed that started shortly after I quit.   It is continuing for me and I wonder if it could be something else, as it has  been so long.  From those who have gone through this, or have heard, how long does this shed last? Thanks for the input.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

It's hard to say. I know every time I quit Minox I have a massive shed which makes me get back on Minox. I don't know if the shed would've continued if I didn't get back on it, but I don't think it would've gone for too long.

----------


## tizzle

I guess it depends on how long you have been using minox. If you have gained or maintained a lot of hair and your mph is not very agressive, i suppose its normal that your still losing the hair minox helped you maintain. Most experts state that Minox results will vanish within 3 months but thats probably average so it guess it can take longer. (But im not an expert, its just my opinion based on what i read the last couple of weeks)

i startet minoxidil twice a day 3 weeks ago and im starting to get headaches and dizziness. Unfortunately i am one of those extremely rare cases who react bad to it  :Frown:  I will try to use it once a day but if the sides dont go away i will quit it. So i have the same fears you have from a shed.

I am in the middle of the initial shed so its a bad idea to quit. But if i would, i shoudnt get a "quit shed" right? I mean in this short time, no new hair has grown i suppose that could fall out. So the only hair that is going to fall out is the one that would have fallen out if i never used minox in the first place right?
(i hope thats not gonna happen becaue i am on Fin since january)

----------


## Pats

Thanks for the responses.  

VictimofDHT -  How long did you typically quit minox for?  And when you started back up, did you usually regain the hair you had shed?  I shed a whole lot more than I ever imagined I would, as it had clearly maintained a lot of hair. I am concerned if I start back up that I won't grow back the hair I lost, as I have read on various forums that it is rather hit or miss.

Tizzle,

I am not sure how long it takes to become minoxidil dependant.  From what I have read I wouldn't think you would be Minox dependant after just 3 weeks (see link below which relates to your case).  If the sides continue, might want to look into a natural DHT blocker/growth stimulant topical.  I got some Clairs Hair treatment on Ebay (may not work, but it has some good ingredients and at the price its worth a shot). I haven't used it yet, as im waiting for this awful shed to stop first.  Ill let you know if it seems to help. 

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4944

----------


## WarLord

> It's hard to say. I know every time I quit Minox I have a massive shed which makes me get back on Minox. I don't know if the shed would've continued if I didn't get back on it, but I don't think it would've gone for too long.


 You can't keep your hair with such an interrupted treatment. What about your experience with DualGen, by the way? Recently I found your post, in which you called it "a garbage".

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Pats, I've been using Minox for about 15 years and I think I only stopped it twice in those years. I can't remember exactly for how long but it wasn't for a long period of time -probably a couple of weeks to a month but not longer. One of those two times was exactly 4 years ago and there was a noticeable thinning in my hair. However, there was a third time when I stopped minox but it wasn't intentional. I had found a product on ebay that claimed to have 15% Minox and after about 2 months on it I started  noticing a lot of shedding like never before. My hair was literally disappearing. I was losing upward of 170 hairs a day, which was more than 4 times my normal average. That's when it occurred to me that what I was using was nothing but a snake oil. I quickly got back on Rogaine and Kirkland minox and within 4 weeks the shedding came to a halt but unfortunately the damage had already been done. My hairline looked completely different and I had lost a lot of thickness all over.  It's been  over a year since I switched back to Kirkland and to answer your question, no, I haven't got any of the lost hair back. I think at least in my case whatever hair I lose after some time off minox is never regained. 

Most of the times I use Minox twice a day but because of the irritation it causes me there have been times when I used it once, and yes, there have been days when I skipped but that doesn't happen often. I know if I skip a couple of days every month that won't cause any loss. 

BTW, the snake oil I was talking about is called Dualgen 15%. I don't know if they're still selling this garbage on ebay but STAY AWAY FROM IT or risk losing whatever hair other trusted brands of minox were keeping. 

My advice, if you felt minox was helping maintain your hair STAY on it. I have no doubt it's been my biggest help in slowing down my hair loss. It's messy and shitty but it works.

----------


## WarLord

> Pats, I've been using Minox for about 15 years and I think I only stopped it twice in those years. I can't remember exactly for how long but it wasn't for a long period of time -probably a couple of weeks to a month but not longer. One of those two times was exactly 4 years ago and there was a noticeable thinning in my hair. However, there was a third time when I stopped minox but it wasn't intentional. I had found a product on ebay that claimed to have 15&#37; Minox and after about 2 months on it I started  noticing a lot of shedding like never before. My hair was literally disappearing. I was losing upward of 170 hairs a day, which was more than 4 times my normal average. That's when it occurred to me that what I was using was nothing but a snake oil. I quickly got back on Rogaine and Kirkland minox and within 4 weeks the shedding came to a halt but unfortunately the damage had already been done. My hairline looked completely different and I had lost a lot of thickness all over.  It's been  over a year since I switched back to Kirkland and to answer your question, no, I haven't got any of the lost hair back. I think at least in my case whatever hair I lose after some time off minox is never regained. 
> 
> Most of the times I use Minox twice a day but because of the irritation it causes me there have been times when I used it once, and yes, there have been days when I skipped but that doesn't happen often. I know if I skip a couple of days every month that won't cause any loss. 
> 
> BTW, the snake oil I was talking about is called Dualgen 15%. I don't know if they're still selling this garbage on ebay but STAY AWAY FROM IT or risk losing whatever hair other trusted brands of minox were keeping. 
> 
> My advice, if you felt minox was helping maintain your hair STAY on it. I have no doubt it's been my biggest help in slowing down my hair loss. It's messy and shitty but it works.


 Hello,
I thought that you were a bit hysterical, but if you say that the lost hair never grew back... It really scares me. I use EssenGen% from the same company (************) to achieve a 6% minoxidil concentration out of ordinary 5%Kirkland.

However, it is confusing that other people say that ************ products work well. I really don't know, whom I am to believe. :P

----------


## tizzle

i have a general question. i started minoxidil almost a month ago. I am shedding because of minox (initial minox shed) and i think my hair got thinner  :Frown: 

minox makes me dizzy and i get headaches sometimes. i know this is the badest timing to quit but i have to.

do you guys think my lost hair is growing back? it should right? i mean its not like i regrew hair which is going to fall out when i stop minox.

----------


## Jcm800

Minox foam fkd my hairline within six weeks of starting to use it. Been on it a year now and it never grew back. Just my experience, others have been luckier.

----------


## tizzle

goddamn. I will not spend money and go trough the shit of applying the stuff twice when its possible that it makes my hair worse. I put my faith in Finasterid, even tough i can only take 0.6mg due to sides. Im in law school and need to study a lot so i cant take this dizzyness. 

I will keep you guys updated how i am doing

----------


## WarLord

> Pats, I've been using Minox for about 15 years and I think I only stopped it twice in those years. I can't remember exactly for how long but it wasn't for a long period of time -probably a couple of weeks to a month but not longer. One of those two times was exactly 4 years ago and there was a noticeable thinning in my hair. However, there was a third time when I stopped minox but it wasn't intentional. I had found a product on ebay that claimed to have 15% Minox and after about 2 months on it I started  noticing a lot of shedding like never before. My hair was literally disappearing. I was losing upward of 170 hairs a day, which was more than 4 times my normal average. That's when it occurred to me that what I was using was nothing but a snake oil. I quickly got back on Rogaine and Kirkland minox and within 4 weeks the shedding came to a halt but unfortunately the damage had already been done. My hairline looked completely different and I had lost a lot of thickness all over.  It's been  over a year since I switched back to Kirkland and to answer your question, no, I haven't got any of the lost hair back. I think at least in my case whatever hair I lose after some time off minox is never regained. 
> 
> Most of the times I use Minox twice a day but because of the irritation it causes me there have been times when I used it once, and yes, there have been days when I skipped but that doesn't happen often. I know if I skip a couple of days every month that won't cause any loss. 
> 
> BTW, the snake oil I was talking about is called Dualgen 15%. I don't know if they're still selling this garbage on ebay but STAY AWAY FROM IT or risk losing whatever hair other trusted brands of minox were keeping. 
> 
> My advice, if you felt minox was helping maintain your hair STAY on it. I have no doubt it's been my biggest help in slowing down my hair loss. It's messy and shitty but it works.


 15% minoxidil is a strong stuff and unpleasant shedding is quite common, but your experience really doesn't make much sense to me. There are simply too many guys, who experienced good results on it. You can find similar horrible experiences concerning *******15%, but in these cases, the hair usually grew back. I see that you never used 15% minoxidil before, and your other posts also indicate that you went through a series of hair transplants. This very fact prevents us from any equivalent comparison. It is also possible that you didn't reveal everything.

----------


## nick9278

> Minox foam fkd my hairline within six weeks of starting to use it. Been on it a year now and it never grew back. Just my experience, others have been luckier.


 Can you elaborate? I'm considering starting Rogaine in June, after starting Fin in April. These kind of stories scare me. Are you on fin? If so how long? How much has minox fkd your hairline? How active was the miniaturization there compared to the rest of your head? Have you experienced growth anywhere on your head with minox? Thanks man.

----------


## Jcm800

Sure.. Not on Fin never have been. Prior to using the foam around one year ago my hairline was pretty decent, gradually fading away tho granted.

Enjoyed applying the foam as it helps style hair as well if you have enough left still.

Anyway I quickly noticed I was having less hairline to style after around six weeks and figured it was the Minox shed. Yep I shed, and still wait its return.

I haven't had any side effects-black eyes, headaches etc, that's a bonus.

Wish I could give a positive report on Minox, but given my time again I'd steer clear of it. 

Best thing really is to bite the bullet and see for yourself, some guys have great results. I haven't, but I took the gamble!

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Warlord, I think you need to go back and read AGAIN and you WILL see that I have used Minox 15%, yes, dr. Lee's -when he was in business- I was on it for 2 months or so but didn't feel it was any better than 5% and didn't see a justification for the higher price and that's why I dropped it, but at the same time it DIDN'T cause any shedding. 

Read what I'm saying. It wasn't minox 15% that was causing the shedding. It was that specific garbage (Dualgen) that was. The ONLY explanation : SNAKE OIL. It contains ZERO% Minoxidil, let alone 15%. I have used 3 different products over the years (Rogaine, Kirkland, and for 2 months dr. Lee's 15%) and sometimes I switch between Rogaine and Kirkland and aside from the initial temporary shed, they all worked. I switch to these SOB's shit and my hair starts falling out like crazy and like NEVER before. I was shedding daily a minimum of 170 hairs even though I was using that shit. Like I said, I was on it for 3 months or so but my hair kept getting thinner and thinner.


"There are simply too many guys who experienced good results on it". I'm not sure what you're referring to by 'it'. If you mean Dualgen then I don't believe there are any, unless you want to believe the so-called "testimonials" by Dualgen. If you mean minox 15% by 'it' then it is possible that some people do experience better results.

I had HTs done but if you read my posts you'll see what area was done but I'll tell you again- the front quarter of the head. You'll also see that I was never bald to begin with. I had lots of hair in the hairline and temples -and behind that area my hair was 80% thick -but I just wanted to fill in the corners a little because I was too horrified of hair loss that I wasnt going to sit and watch it get worse before I did anything. Of course I continued to gradually lose more hair in the front and that's why I had more HTs. But even after 4 HTs I still had native hair left in the hairline and temples and I'm positive that's the hair I lost while I was on Dualgen. But I also lost probably 25% or more of my hair all over. The doctor says I was losing my transplanted hair or some of it but what about the rest of my head (the non-transplanted area) which was pretty thick before I got on that garbage (dualgen)? 

"it is also possible that I didn't reveal everything" !! What the ****? What are you talking about ?? The only one here who doesn't make sense is you? Only 5 posts and you decide to write to defend Dualgen !!

----------


## hairlossrxsucks

VictimofDHT or Victimofhysterical, please use your brain,don't just keep whining. I am really tired of this. Why would a company use zero minoxidil? Why did I receive the best results while on Dualgen-15? Why were there thousands of positive feedbacks on dualgen-15 without a single negative one at Ebay?

Don't tell me that I have only six posts then I can't say the truth. I know there are shills on forums for over 10 years with thousands of posts.

----------


## mpb47

> I quit minoxidil about 4 1/2 months ago.  As expected I have experienced a massive shed that started shortly after I quit.   It is continuing for me and I wonder if it could be something else, as it has  been so long.  From those who have gone through this, or have heard, how long does this shed last? Thanks for the input.


 I quit for 3 months and after a couple of months I started losing tons of hair. My crown grew quickly and new mpb areas started appearing as well. 

It started in mid/late Feb and only in past 2-3 weeks has it seemed to slow- I might be getting hair back but not sure just yet.

 You are doing what is called catchup loss. The good news is it means the minox was doing it's job. The bad news is it means you would be that much balder without medication. I got back on it in a hurry because I saw how much I had advanced.

----------


## Pats

Tizzle - Are you on 5% minoxidil?  If so you might consider trying the 2% minox, less likely to have sides and shedding perhaps.  If that works then maybe after some months work your way up to 5%.  Worth a shot right?

MPB47 - Thanks for the reply.  Yeah the minox quit shed sucked, a short time ago I honestly didn't think my hair would look like this for another 15-20 years, yet here I am.  Hope yours grows backs, keep me posted.

----------


## kanyon

I started using Minox about 9 years ago. It worked for many years but 18 months ago I noticed I'd lost a heap of hair suddenly. I've still been using it constantly since that time and I can now say for certain it doesn't work for me anymore.

Not sure if I grew a tolerance to it or if I just wasn't using it as consistently as I should have. If it's the latter then I'm very annoyed at myself for being lazy. Worst thing ever.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> VictimofDHT or Victimofhysterical, please use your brain,don't just keep whining. I am really tired of this. Why would a company use zero minoxidil? Why did I receive the best results while on Dualgen-15? Why were there thousands of positive feedbacks on dualgen-15 without a single negative one at Ebay?
> 
> Don't tell me that I have only six posts then I can't say the truth. I know there are shills on forums for over 10 years with thousands of posts.


 Listen ****head, who stuck a stick up your ass ? But why should I even bother talking to you? It's obvious you ARE a shill. A salesman for a bunch of crooks who sell snake oil. Wow ! So you appear out of nowhere and you just happen to stumble across this post! Really! Wait you son of a bitch. Did you say "thousands of positive feedbacks" !! Thousands!! You got me sold, mother ****er. I'm gonna head to ebay now and buy me some more dualgen. Scum of the earth.

----------


## hairlossrxsucks

Idiot, you need to think with your brain if it is not zero intelligence, not your ass. I don't hang around forums writting garbages. I come here once a while to look for good treatment. Unfortunately everytime I came here I saw you idiot whining dualgen has zero minoxidil.

----------


## WarLord

> I quit for 3 months and after a couple of months I started losing tons of hair. My crown grew quickly and new mpb areas started appearing as well. 
> 
> It started in mid/late Feb and only in past 2-3 weeks has it seemed to slow- I might be getting hair back but not sure just yet.
> 
>  You are doing what is called catchup loss. The good news is it means the minox was doing it's job. The bad news is it means you would be that much balder without medication. I got back on it in a hurry because I saw how much I had advanced.


 I wonder, why you stopped using it? You just must expect this reaction (if you bothered to inform yourself about some rules of minoxidil use).

----------


## WarLord

> ...or if I just wasn't using it as consistently as I should have. If it's the latter then I'm very annoyed at myself for being lazy. Worst thing ever.


 This is a factor that often comes on my mind, when people complain about the loss of efficiency. Look, I am a very disciplined person, but I myself started to be floppy with everyday's use after some seven, eight years. I really don't expect that the vast majority of users would be as consistent as me. Which suggests that much of the complaints can be ascribed to the "laziness" of minoxidil users. The very fact that you are not much sure, if you were consistent or not, is quite telling.

Luckily, I am both disciplined and sufficiently paranoid, so I quickly realized the foolishness of my praxis, and I again started to use it regularly, once every day. I have been using it since January 1997 and with the exception of a short, unhappy experiment with natural extrats (spring 1998), I have been keeping all the hair I had then (Norwood 2). 

The most important thing that you should realize is that even if your hair loss now continued despite constant everyday's use, it doesn't mean that minoxidil "stopped working". It still slows down the process. If you now quit minoxidil, you can get bald within 6 months, because you would lose all the hair that minoxidil was keeping during the whole 9 years. You must either upgrade it (to a higher concentration) or - which I would strongly recommend - to start using finasteride (either alone or together with minoxidil).

----------


## WarLord

> Warlord, I think you need to go back and read AGAIN and you WILL see that I have used Minox 15&#37;, yes, dr. Lee's -when he was in business- I was on it for 2 months or so but didn't feel it was any better than 5% and didn't see a justification for the higher price and that's why I dropped it, but at the same time it DIDN'T cause any shedding. 
> 
> Read what I'm saying. It wasn't minox 15% that was causing the shedding. It was that specific garbage (Dualgen) that was. The ONLY explanation : SNAKE OIL. It contains ZERO% Minoxidil, let alone 15%. I have used 3 different products over the years (Rogaine, Kirkland, and for 2 months dr. Lee's 15%) and sometimes I switch between Rogaine and Kirkland and aside from the initial temporary shed, they all worked. I switch to these SOB's shit and my hair starts falling out like crazy and like NEVER before. I was shedding daily a minimum of 170 hairs even though I was using that shit. Like I said, I was on it for 3 months or so but my hair kept getting thinner and thinner.
> 
> 
> "There are simply too many guys who experienced good results on it". I'm not sure what you're referring to by 'it'. If you mean Dualgen then I don't believe there are any, unless you want to believe the so-called "testimonials" by Dualgen. If you mean minox 15% by 'it' then it is possible that some people do experience better results.
> 
> I had HTs done but if you read my posts you'll see what area was done but I'll tell you again- the front quarter of the head. You'll also see that I was never bald to begin with. I had lots of hair in the hairline and temples -and behind that area my hair was 80% thick -but I just wanted to fill in the corners a little because I was too horrified of hair loss that I wasnt going to sit and watch it get worse before I did anything. Of course I continued to gradually lose more hair in the front and that's why I had more HTs. But even after 4 HTs I still had native hair left in the hairline and temples and I'm positive that's the hair I lost while I was on Dualgen. But I also lost probably 25% or more of my hair all over. The doctor says I was losing my transplanted hair or some of it but what about the rest of my head (the non-transplanted area) which was pretty thick before I got on that garbage (dualgen)? 
> 
> "it is also possible that I didn't reveal everything" !! What the ****? What are you talking about ?? The only one here who doesn't make sense is you? Only 5 posts and you decide to write to defend Dualgen !!


 You are true that I forgot your experience with 15%Kirkland. But as you see, your transplanted hairs constitute a variable that can play some role. I really don't know, how to evaluate your experience. I also had a mixed feeling from the use of 15% Kirkland - it regrew some thick hairs on places that have been bald for 14 years, but simultaneously, it burned out my hairy areas like some acid. It's been almost 1 year since this experiment (January-June 2011). Subsequently I tried to use only 10-15% minoxidil every other day, but I think that my hair still hasn't stabilized from this shock. I stopped using all high minoxidil concentrations only 3 months ago.

By the way, I also wonder if you used minoxidil consistently, even shortly after your transplantations?

----------


## mpb47

> I wonder, why you stopped using it? You just must expect this reaction (if you bothered to inform yourself about some rules of minoxidil use).


 I had health issues and needed to see if minox was the culprit. And yes I knew I would lose hair but it was a lot more than I expected as new areas appeared as well. Also about 4 years I was able to taper down for awhile without rapid balding. Not sure what the difference is between now and 4 years ago.


Many people think Minox doesn't work very well or it wears off in a couple of years, but my 3 month vacation is living proof that it keeps working for a long time-15-16 years for me.

----------


## mpb47

> Tizzle - Are you on 5&#37; minoxidil?  If so you might consider trying the 2% minox, less likely to have sides and shedding perhaps.  If that works then maybe after some months work your way up to 5%.  Worth a shot right?
> 
> MPB47 - Thanks for the reply.  Yeah the minox quit shed sucked, a short time ago I honestly didn't think my hair would look like this for another 15-20 years, yet here I am.  Hope yours grows backs, keep me posted.


 Pats- How long where you on minox? I think longer you are on it, the worse you get when you stop unfortunately.  I think I am getting some of it back but it's thinner hair so not sure if it's going to stay around or just keep getting worse.

And yes you are right about 2%. I went to that a few years ago to avoid eye puffiness. Because I lost so much hair I am starting to use 5% again , just not all the time.

Good luck getting yours back as well...

----------


## WarLord

> I had health issues and needed to see if minox was the culprit. And yes I knew I would lose hair but it was a lot more than I expected as new areas appeared as well. Also about 4 years I was able to taper down for awhile without rapid balding. Not sure what the difference is between now and 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> Many people think Minox doesn't work very well or it wears off in a couple of years, but my 3 month vacation is living proof that it keeps working for a long time-15-16 years for me.


 I think that many people in the internet spread rumours that are depressing - and blatantly untrue. Not a long time ago, people thought that finasteride worked only for ca. 5 years on average. Now, this myth was eventually debunked: 86% users of finasteride (without any other ancillaries) have kept or improved the state of their hair after 10 years. Only 14% experienced some loses.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21910805

This means that people spreading these misinformations make up only a small minority of users. They simply disproportionately concentrate on internet forums when looking for help, and here they meet unfortunates with similar experiences. Subsequently, they erroneously conclude that their experience is universal. 

Apparently, the reaction to a particular stuff is very individual and there exist no rules. Someone doesn't react well, someone experiences a gradual loss of efficiency after several years, but someone can be successful almost indefinitely. I have been on 2-5% minoxidil since 1997 (15 years) and I have comfortably kept my Norwood 2 hair. Actually, it would never occur to me that it should stop working. But after visiting internet forums during the last years (when I was looking for some advice, how to regrow my temples back), I became paranoid and nervous, because many frustrated guys were basically telling me that my hairs were heretics and I should have been bald for at least 5 years already. It's...disgusting.

----------


## tizzle

> Tizzle - Are you on 5% minoxidil?  If so you might consider trying the 2% minox, less likely to have sides and shedding perhaps.  If that works then maybe after some months work your way up to 5%.  Worth a shot right?


 You are right, it might be beneficial. But i really dont have the nerve to apply it twice a day or even at night. I am going to hope that finasteride will help me until good treatments hit the market. Thx for the responses

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> You are true that I forgot your experience with 15%Kirkland. But as you see, your transplanted hairs constitute a variable that can play some role. I really don't know, how to evaluate your experience. I also had a mixed feeling from the use of 15% Kirkland - it regrew some thick hairs on places that have been bald for 14 years, but simultaneously, it burned out my hairy areas like some acid. It's been almost 1 year since this experiment (January-June 2011). Subsequently I tried to use only 10-15% minoxidil every other day, but I think that my hair still hasn't stabilized from this shock. I stopped using all high minoxidil concentrations only 3 months ago.
> 
> By the way, I also wonder if you used minoxidil consistently, even shortly after your transplantations?


 Warlord, I'm not sure if you meant dr. Lee's 15% and not Kirkland 15% since Kirkland doesn't have 15% Minox. 


I always try to use Minoxidil consistently but there have been days when I missed a dose, and sometimes I miss a whole day without using Minox but I'd say less than 2 days in a month. 

I was told by the doctor to stop using Minox 10 days prior to the HT till a few days after.

What really sucks is that the hair you lose if you stop using Minoxidil will not grow back if you get back on minoxidil.  I don't understand why. What the hell happens that causes the hair that was there with the use of minox not to grow back even though you start giving it the life-giving minoxidil once again.

----------


## tizzle

thats exactly what i was asking myself too. 
my doctor said a follicle takes a decade to miniturize to the point where it dies. so a few months off minox should not be enough for it to die. So restarting minox should basically work

I hope my hairline will fully recover from my initial shed (i stopped minox after a month in the middle of the shed) since im in the early stages of mpb and additionally taking Fin

----------


## mpb47

> I think that many people in the internet spread rumours that are depressing - and blatantly untrue. Not a long time ago, people thought that finasteride worked only for ca. 5 years on average. Now, this myth was eventually debunked: 86% users of finasteride (without any other ancillaries) have kept or improved the state of their hair after 10 years. Only 14% experienced some loses.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21910805
> 
> This means that people spreading these misinformations make up only a small minority of users. They simply disproportionately concentrate on internet forums when looking for help, and here they meet unfortunates with similar experiences. Subsequently, they erroneously conclude that their experience is universal. 
> 
> Apparently, the reaction to a particular stuff is very individual and there exist no rules. Someone doesn't react well, someone experiences a gradual loss of efficiency after several years, but someone can be successful almost indefinitely. I have been on 2-5% minoxidil since 1997 (15 years) and I have comfortably kept my Norwood 2 hair. Actually, it would never occur to me that it should stop working. But after visiting internet forums during the last years (when I was looking for some advice, how to regrow my temples back), I became paranoid and nervous, because many frustrated guys were basically telling me that my hairs were heretics and I should have been bald for at least 5 years already. It's...disgusting.


 
Yea I have seen a well known poster, someone that has been around since the 90's, swear it will only work for 5 years or less because all these articles say so. He is on a lot of boards saying this same basic message. Well I have no doubt mpb will eventually win out as I can see it slowly happening to me. But 15+ years is a heck of a lot longer than 5 years. I am backed into a corner as I can't take fin so this is basically all I can do so I am sure glad I did not listen to this guy as otherwise I would have just given up.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I think when it comes to hair/hair loss science we're still in the stone age. I don't think it's because hair loss is such a complicated problem but rather because no one bothered to tackle the problem sooner. And even now, there's hardly a genuine effort to try and figure out this mystery. Someone needs to take another serious look at Minoxidil. An effective treatment might be right under our noses but the lack of interest on the part of researchers is preventing us from seeing it.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> I think when it comes to hair/hair loss science we're still in the stone age. I don't think it's because hair loss is such a complicated problem but rather because no one bothered to tackle the problem sooner. And even now, there's hardly a genuine effort to try and figure out this mystery. Someone needs to take another serious look at Minoxidil. An effective treatment might be right under our noses but the lack of interest on the part of researchers is preventing us from seeing it.


 Amen to that, man.  And I'm even beginning to think that a major therapy to regrow hair could be autologous so it therefore wouldn't need to go through rigorous clinical trials for FDA approval.  And people say that minoxidil works to regrow hair (albeit very minimally) because it's a vasodilator.  Well, what about a stronger vasodilator than minoxidil?  I too really believe that this isn't as complex people are saying it is.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

All hair that you regained from Finasteride or Rogaine, fall off 2-4 months after you stop using the products. The shed will never end, it'll continue until you're completely bald. Without it, your MPB will now continue on it's normal pace that it was in before you started Rogaine. Nobody told me this, I learned this the hard way.

----------


## gutted

> What really sucks is that the hair you lose if you stop using Minoxidil will not grow back if you get back on minoxidil.  I don't understand why. What the hell happens that causes the hair that was there with the use of minox not to grow back even though you start giving it the life-giving minoxidil once again.


 yeah, its baffling. 
I dont understand why you got to keep using it for life to enjoy the benefits. 
MPB is a progressive condition meaning damage probably occurs over time.
If you regrew hair with minox...this implies all of those years worth of damage has been reversed!

----------


## Pats

Yeah, like many of you, I dont understand why quiting minoxidil or Finasteride causes hairs to fall out and then not regrow.  I understand if these hairs were so weak that the drugs were life support for them, but I have shed countless thick, full hairs which I assume will grow back, if perhaps weaker than before.  I feel there must be better solutions out there, likely unknown.

----------


## gutted

> Yeah, like many of you, I dont understand why quiting minoxidil or Finasteride causes hairs to fall out and then not regrow.  I understand if these hairs were so weak that the drugs were life support for them, but I have shed countless thick, full hairs which I assume will grow back, if perhaps weaker than before.  I feel there must be better solutions out there, likely unknown.


 

i think after stopping minox, the users who report a huge shed, regrow those hairs after a while, but because hair loss requires visual analysis, i think this is what makes hair loss tricky, and those users dont recognise the fact those hairs have returned, people only notice the hairs that fall out!

----------


## mpb47

> All hair that you regained from Finasteride or Rogaine, fall off 2-4 months after you stop using the products. The shed will never end, it'll continue until you're completely bald. Without it, your MPB will now continue on it's normal pace that it was in before you started Rogaine. Nobody told me this, I learned this the hard way.


 I have dropped both in the past. With FIN I lost tons of hair in my normal loss areas and thought I was done for. After about a year about 50-60% came back with minox.  I have been on Minox only since then.

This past fall I dropped minox for about 3 months and not only lost tons of hair but saw new areas of mpb as well.  2 mpb fingers appeared-  1 at the lower left side of crown and another and at upper left side. Not sure what it means but weird looking.

----------


## WarLord

> Warlord, I think you need to go back and read AGAIN and you WILL see that I have used Minox 15%, yes, dr. Lee's -when he was in business- I was on it for 2 months or so but didn't feel it was any better than 5% and didn't see a justification for the higher price and that's why I dropped it, but at the same time it DIDN'T cause any shedding. 
> 
> Read what I'm saying. It wasn't minox 15% that was causing the shedding. It was that specific garbage (Dualgen) that was. The ONLY explanation : SNAKE OIL. It contains ZERO% Minoxidil, let alone 15%. I have used 3 different products over the years (Rogaine, Kirkland, and for 2 months dr. Lee's 15%) and sometimes I switch between Rogaine and Kirkland and aside from the initial temporary shed, they all worked. I switch to these SOB's shit and my hair starts falling out like crazy and like NEVER before. I was shedding daily a minimum of 170 hairs even though I was using that shit. Like I said, I was on it for 3 months or so but my hair kept getting thinner and thinner.
> 
> 
> "There are simply too many guys who experienced good results on it". I'm not sure what you're referring to by 'it'. If you mean Dualgen then I don't believe there are any, unless you want to believe the so-called "testimonials" by Dualgen. If you mean minox 15% by 'it' then it is possible that some people do experience better results.
> 
> I had HTs done but if you read my posts you'll see what area was done but I'll tell you again- the front quarter of the head. You'll also see that I was never bald to begin with. I had lots of hair in the hairline and temples -and behind that area my hair was 80% thick -but I just wanted to fill in the corners a little because I was too horrified of hair loss that I wasnt going to sit and watch it get worse before I did anything. Of course I continued to gradually lose more hair in the front and that's why I had more HTs. But even after 4 HTs I still had native hair left in the hairline and temples and I'm positive that's the hair I lost while I was on Dualgen. But I also lost probably 25% or more of my hair all over. The doctor says I was losing my transplanted hair or some of it but what about the rest of my head (the non-transplanted area) which was pretty thick before I got on that garbage (dualgen)? 
> 
> "it is also possible that I didn't reveal everything" !! What the ****? What are you talking about ?? The only one here who doesn't make sense is you? Only 5 posts and you decide to write to defend Dualgen !!


 I really think that you should think twice before you flood this forum by your frustrated excrements. If you had to stop minoxidil use for 14 days or so before every transplantation, that's enough time to cause serious problems. After 4 transplantations, I would suppose that you must have suffered serious loses. But you didn't tell us any details. 

Look, I was looking for some info on DualGen and I have already found several embittered posts like yours. However, after some time it almost always turns out that their authors were confused nuts, who blatantly lied about basic facts. For example, recently I found a post in which its author complained that he lost tons of hair on DualGen and that it didn't work even after 5 months. However, an employee of ************, who was on the forum, showed that this nutcase ordered only 1 bottle and didn't use it for more than 2 weeks. 

Therefore, I already learned to take all these experiences with a grain of salt. You should know best, where the problem is. According to the evidence you presented, I would look for an answer in the repeated transplantations that you went through.

----------


## kanyon

> This is a factor that often comes on my mind, when people complain about the loss of efficiency. Look, I am a very disciplined person, but I myself started to be floppy with everyday's use after some seven, eight years. I really don't expect that the vast majority of users would be as consistent as me. Which suggests that much of the complaints can be ascribed to the "laziness" of minoxidil users. The very fact that you are not much sure, if you were consistent or not, is quite telling.
> 
> Luckily, I am both disciplined and sufficiently paranoid, so I quickly realized the foolishness of my praxis, and I again started to use it regularly, once every day. I have been using it since January 1997 and with the exception of a short, unhappy experiment with natural extrats (spring 1998), I have been keeping all the hair I had then (Norwood 2). 
> 
> The most important thing that you should realize is that even if your hair loss now continued despite constant everyday's use, it doesn't mean that minoxidil "stopped working". It still slows down the process. If you now quit minoxidil, you can get bald within 6 months, because you would lose all the hair that minoxidil was keeping during the whole 9 years. You must either upgrade it (to a higher concentration) or - which I would strongly recommend - to start using finasteride (either alone or together with minoxidil).


 I was so ecstatic with the results of Minox for so long that I didn't use it when I travelled for months at a time. I was so confident that it would always work even if I stopped now and then. I would be consistent with it again before I lost noticeable hair each time when i had lazy bouts.

Then I did actually lose a heap of hair and in an effort to get it back I have started using it twice a day everyday for about 18 months now. But that hair has not grown back and will not grow back.

I have very little hair left but when I suspected Minox wasn't going to help me anymore I got on Fin (about 14 months ago) and I seem to have kept what I had since starting it. I still use Minox twice a day, and although I think it's not doing anything and is a waste of time, I'm too scared to stop.

The reason I'm not positive the reason it all went to shit was my lazyness is because during the period when I noticed the massive hair loss, I had actually been using it consistently and had done so for about a year.

----------


## WarLord

> I was so ecstatic with the results of Minox for so long that I didn't use it when I travelled for months at a time. I was so confident that it would always work even if I stopped now and then. I would be comsistent with it again before I lost noticeable hair each time when i had lazy bouts.
> 
> Then I did actually lose a heap of hair and in an effort to get it back I have started using it twice a day everyday for about 18 months now. But that hair has not grown back and will not grow back.
> 
> I have very little hair left but when I suspected Minox wasn't going to help me anymore I got on Fin (about 14 months ago) and I seem to have kept what I had since starting it. I still use Minox twice a day, and although I think it's not doing anything and is a waste of time, I'm too scared to stop.


 Hair preserved on minoxidil can't be saved by finasteride. People, who used minoxidil first and later added finasteride had good results, but after they quitted minoxidil - disaster! Repeated frustrating experiences! Therefore, you should never stop using minoxidil, if you want to keep the hair you have!

----------


## WarLord

> I think when it comes to hair/hair loss science we're still in the stone age. I don't think it's because hair loss is such a complicated problem but rather because no one bothered to tackle the problem sooner. And even now, there's hardly a genuine effort to try and figure out this mystery. Someone needs to take another serious look at Minoxidil. An effective treatment might be right under our noses but the lack of interest on the part of researchers is preventing us from seeing it.


 Victim, I think that your case will be more complicated, as I expected. What's this?

08-02-2011
_Slo, this is the nightmare I've been going through for the past 6 months. I too have been losing a lot of my transplanted hair. The thing is, I've had FOUR HTs, all in the frontal area over the past decade but continued to notice more thinning. The last HT was just over 1 1/2 years ago. Six months ago my hair started falling out like rain, which left the frontal area thinner than ever before. Went to see my doctor only to be shocked when he told me that I was one of the rare cases where the transplanted hair is lost with time. I was completely devastated and ever since my depression has shot through the roof. I am mad because we're always told that transplanted hair is permanent. No body cares to tell the truth that in some cases it ISNT permanent. Yes, those might be rare cases but doctors SHOULD tell us about that possibility. Had I known that, I wouldn't have gotten my last HT.

You have no idea how depressed and sad I am about this. Over $20,000+ interest spent on HTs and now I find out it maybe be for nothing. I am furious because I didn't sit around and pray for a miracle. No, I got out and spent my own god damn hard earned money that I took years to make to fix this ****ing curse but then god decides no, you're not gonna have your hair back. This is like a double curse. First my ****ing father gives me the baldness gene, then I find out that even my transplanted hair will fall out. How nice is that ?_

And I thought you were losing your hair due to DualGen???

Several days ago you wrote that "It's been over a year since I switched back to Kirkland and to answer your question, no, I haven't got any of the lost hair back." This means that:

1/ You started to lose your hair in February.
2/ You switched to Kirkland approximately in March or April 2011
3/ This agrees with your claim that "I had found a product on ebay that claimed to have 15&#37; Minox and after about 2 months on it I started noticing a lot of shedding like never before. I quickly got back on Rogaine and Kirkland minox and within 4 weeks the shedding came to a halt..."

So, it seems that the shedding due to DualGen and the shedding due to transplantations occured exactly in the same time? That's very interesting. I would almost say that on one thread you attribute your hair loss to DualGen, and another thread you attribute it to your transplantations.

----------


## WarLord

> Idiot, you need to think with your brain if it is not zero intelligence, not your ass. I don't hang around forums writting garbages. I come here once a while to look for good treatment. Unfortunately everytime I came here I saw you idiot whining dualgen has zero minoxidil.


 I wouldn't like to make any premature statements, but I think that the mystery of Mr Victim's hair loss has been resolved. LOL

I wouldn't want to go through your unpleasant experiences, Victim, but despite your understandable frustration, you should be consistent and you shouldn't spread contradictory claims. You should consider that someone, who could benefit from DualGen, could be discouraged from it due to your confused posts.

----------


## WarLord

Furthermore, I suspect that if you were more consistent in your treatment (without breaks lasting more weeks or even months - which is something unimaginable for me, even after 15,5 years on minoxidil), you could be spared of many future problems. It is really a shocking paradox that you value your hair so much, yet you can't be consistent in the therapy. For every break you will pay very dearly!

----------


## mpb47

> Yeah, like many of you, I dont understand why quiting minoxidil or Finasteride causes hairs to fall out and then not regrow.  I understand if these hairs were so weak that the drugs were life support for them, but I have shed countless thick, full hairs which I assume will grow back, if perhaps weaker than before.  I feel there must be better solutions out there, likely unknown.


 I sure hope you guys are wrong about that as it means I will close to 1 Norwood higher in the vertex. I think I am starting to get some back but it's those tiny miniaturized hairs. Lots of them in outer crown area. It will probably take 6 months or more to know if they are coming back to normal hair or if dht is putting them to sleep for good.

----------


## WarLord

Victim of Hysteria - you are a bloody liar, mister!

Here, on 8th May 2012 you said that "It's been over a year since I switched back to Kirkland"
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...irkland+months

So, you switched to it in March or April? But how is it possible that here
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...ed=1#post64330
you suddenly claim that "Just over 1 1/2 months ago (=at the beginning of October 2011) I decided to go back to Kirkland's minoxidil (5&#37 :Wink: ."?

You say that you were shedding since February, when you tried DualGen for the first time, but here
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...irkland+months
you say that "after about 2 months on it I started noticing a lot of shedding like never before. " This means that you started to shed as late as in April, if I am not wrong?

Elsewhere you claimed that "Like I said, I was on it for 3 months or so but my hair kept getting thinner and thinner."
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...+months&page=2

So you were on it since February till May? And what were you doing between May and October?

You say that you were on DualGen for 3 months, but the shed continued for 8 months?!

And it is even more amusing that until 11th December 2011
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...lgen#post45557
you ascribed your hairloss to the loss of transplanted hairs and DualGen is nowhere mentioned in your frustrated posts.

08-02-2011
_Slo, this is the nightmare I've been going through for the past 6 months. I too have been losing a lot of my transplanted hair. The thing is, I've had FOUR HTs, all in the frontal area over the past decade but continued to notice more thinning. The last HT was just over 1 1/2 years ago. Six months ago my hair started falling out like rain, which left the frontal area thinner than ever before. Went to see my doctor only to be shocked when he told me that I was one of the rare cases where the transplanted hair is lost with time._

Here's probably the definite piece of evidence:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...?t=6705&page=2
_I just hope I get some of the hair that was lost in the past few months in that massive shed I had. One thing I feel good about is that the shed has finally STOPPED as of 3 weeks ago and I'm pretty sure it's because I got back on Minoxidil (kirkland brand) after several months on some other useless crap that claimed 15% minoxidil content. Unfortunately, I too have lost about 25-30% of my hair during that short period.
_

I feel like Columbo (or Kojak - considering that I am on this forum?), but I think I start to understand the whole mystery.
The chain of events was probably as follows:

- You started to shed in February 2011 - from whatever reason -, and around July 2011 you were taking DualGen that you previously ordered from eBay (but it didn't stop it, however).
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5446

- At the beginning of October 2011, you switched back to Kirkland and in mid-November 2011, your shed ended.

- Then, in late November 2011, out of hysterical frustration, you started to spread the tale that "DualGen has zero minoxidil".

Please, confirm this version. Otherwise I will have to investigate your case further.

----------


## Person

this link shows what happens when u stop minoxidil

look at the first graph on the right

http://divineskin.com/uk/spectralDNC...oxidilMech.PDF

----------


## Person

> I quit for 3 months and after a couple of months I started losing tons of hair. My crown grew quickly and new mpb areas started appearing as well. 
> 
> It started in mid/late Feb and only in past 2-3 weeks has it seemed to slow- I might be getting hair back but not sure just yet.
> 
>  You are doing what is called catchup loss. The good news is it means the minox was doing it's job. The bad news is it means you would be that much balder without medication. I got back on it in a hurry because I saw how much I had advanced.


 
Are you regrowing hair at all now?

----------


## mpb47

> Are you regrowing hair at all now?


 Yes and no. Some of the hair around the outer areas of vertex has come back, but at same time vertex area seems more pronounced than before. Back a couple of months ago, i started taking .25mg of fin once every 2 weeks, but had to take a PSA test so I stopped. 

Seeing how overall things seem to be slowly getting worse I was thinking about going on FIN again (no PSA test till mid Jan) but now I am going to a new dr in late Nov and will probably have to take yet another PSA test so will wait till then. So hopefully by Dec I will be on a more regulated form of hormones and can start taking Fin again.

----------


## Person

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyCM...eature=related

----------


## Person

> I quit minoxidil about 4 1/2 months ago.  As expected I have experienced a massive shed that started shortly after I quit.   It is continuing for me and I wonder if it could be something else, as it has  been so long.  From those who have gone through this, or have heard, how long does this shed last? Thanks for the input.


 
Have you regrown any hair back.  I am curious because I am in that exact situation now.  A response would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Person

Apparently , stopping minoxidil induces acute telogen effluvium.  Healthy and non healthy hair sheds from all over the top of the scalp for 4.5 months after quitting.  The hairs will all have white bulbs on the end of them (forced into telogen phase).  Then new hair comes back in.  Regrowth is noticeable 5.5-6.5 months after qutting.

Has this been the case for you?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyCM...eature=related

----------


## BigThinker

This thread is exaclty why I don't want mino.  Not convinced I wouldn't have a gradual hairloss than a super dump after I stop

----------


## mpb47

> Apparently , stopping minoxidil induces acute telogen effluvium.  Healthy and non healthy hair sheds from all over the top of the scalp for 4.5 months after quitting.  The hairs will all have white bulbs on the end of them (forced into telogen phase).  Then new hair comes back in.  Regrowth is noticeable 5.5-6.5 months after qutting.
> 
> Has this been the case for you?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyCM...eature=related


 I would suggest tapering off gradually. As I have said before, when I quit for about 3 months , my vertex area expanded noticeably. Now that I am back on, it seems like a tug of war - sometimes it looks like it is getting better, then it seems to expand again, so still not sure if my vertex is getting better, or worse.

I keep having to take these psa tests, but after late Nov that should stop and I will get back on a very low dose of fin to give the minox some help.

Again -taper down..I did that once about maybe 5 years ago and did not get the huge lose like I did this time.
Good luck....

----------


## Person

> I would suggest tapering off gradually. As I have said before, when I quit for about 3 months , my vertex area expanded noticeably. Now that I am back on, it seems like a tug of war - sometimes it looks like it is getting better, then it seems to expand again, so still not sure if my vertex is getting better, or worse.
> 
> I keep having to take these psa tests, but after late Nov that should stop and I will get back on a very low dose of fin to give the minox some help.
> 
> Again -taper down..I did that once about maybe 5 years ago and did not get the huge lose like I did this time.
> Good luck....


 1. What is a psa test?
2. Why would you get back on it? You never gave your hair the full 6 months after quitting to recover.

----------


## mpb47

> 1. What is a psa test?
> 2. Why would you get back on it? You never gave your hair the full 6 months after quitting to recover.


 It's a test they give you to make sure you don't get prostate cancer. I was put on a low dose of T and those tests are a precaution. 

Why did I go back on Minox?  Because the only reason I went off of it was to see if it was the cause of some health issues. It was not the cause although my skin did look better so I do think Minox does cause skin issues in some people. Maybe because I have been on it so long.

----------


## konfusion

> Apparently , stopping minoxidil induces acute telogen effluvium.  Healthy and non healthy hair sheds from all over the top of the scalp for 4.5 months after quitting.  The hairs will all have white bulbs on the end of them (forced into telogen phase).  Then new hair comes back in.  Regrowth is noticeable 5.5-6.5 months after qutting.
> 
> Has this been the case for you?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyCM...eature=related


 Is this really true? I am interested because I quit minox in april (if I remember correctly) and I have shed like crazy all summer, just like you said, all with white bulbs! I am still shedding now but I think this time it is related to my switch to Avodart from fin. Now I must have decreased the amount of DHT over my scalp by 20% more with Avodart, so do you think I can expect to see some regrowth?

----------


## Person

Nobody knows how to answer a question on this forum.

----------


## Tracy C

> Nobody knows how to answer a question on this forum.


 Your question has been answered over and over again and again.

----------


## WarLord

> I would suggest tapering off gradually. As I have said before, when I quit for about 3 months , my vertex area expanded noticeably. Now that I am back on, it seems like a tug of war - sometimes it looks like it is getting better, then it seems to expand again, so still not sure if my vertex is getting better, or worse.
> 
> I keep having to take these psa tests, but after late Nov that should stop and I will get back on a very low dose of fin to give the minox some help.
> 
> Again -taper down..I did that once about maybe 5 years ago and did not get the huge lose like I did this time.
> Good luck....


 I switched from 10% to 5% minoxidil 9,5 months ago. It's been 5,5 months since the shed stopped, but my hair still isn't back. I would be glad, if this theory worked so well. But perhaps I should wait a bit longer. Someone experienced signs of regrowth 6 months after the end of the shed.

----------


## WarLord

> Is this really true? I am interested because I quit minox in april (if I remember correctly) and I have shed like crazy all summer, just like you said, all with white bulbs! I am still shedding now but I think this time it is related to my switch to Avodart from fin. Now I must have decreased the amount of DHT over my scalp by 20% more with Avodart, so do you think I can expect to see some regrowth?


 What is your DHT? I bet you haven't done any tests.

----------


## WarLord

> Yes and no. Some of the hair around the outer areas of vertex has come back, but at same time vertex area seems more pronounced than before. Back a couple of months ago, i started taking .25mg of fin once every 2 weeks, but had to take a PSA test so I stopped. 
> 
> Seeing how overall things seem to be slowly getting worse I was thinking about going on FIN again (no PSA test till mid Jan) but now I am going to a new dr in late Nov and will probably have to take yet another PSA test so will wait till then. So hopefully by Dec I will be on a more regulated form of hormones and can start taking Fin again.


 Your "treatment" is terrible! Where do you want to go with these endless switching of medications - letting aside the fact that 0.25 mg of finasteride every 2 weeks sounds like a joke from Naked Gun 33 1/3.

----------


## mpb47

> Your "treatment" is terrible! Where do you want to go with these endless switching of medications - letting aside the fact that 0.25 mg of finasteride every 2 weeks sounds like a joke from Naked Gun 33 1/3.


 I didn't switch...I went off propecia like 6 years ago . It was working great but eventually the sides were too much for me. My hairloss slowed down/stoped and I was able to get by on just minox. For whatever reason, mpb has started up  again so I was hoping I could gradually get back on it again at a lower dose ..enough to stop my mpb. Might sound crazy but better to give it a try than to just give up.

I know you love Minox...it has done me good too, but right now it is not enough for me.

----------


## mpb47

> I switched from 10% to 5% minoxidil 9,5 months ago. It's been 5,5 months since the shed stopped, but my hair still isn't back. I would be glad, if this theory worked so well. But perhaps I should wait a bit longer. Someone experienced signs of regrowth 6 months after the end of the shed.


 I seemed to recovery from widespread all over thinning I had but central crown is a little bigger and has spread upwards slightly.

It could be the minox vacation is just a coincidence . I am about the same age when my uncles started to advance and I follow him closely.  Also we are older so minox might have only slightly delayed what was going to happen soon anyway.

I think minox can buy you many years if your mpb is very gradual. But eventually it alone can't stop mpb unfortunately.

----------


## WarLord

> I seemed to recovery from widespread all over thinning I had but central crown is a little bigger and has spread upwards slightly.
> 
> It could be the minox vacation is just a coincidence . I am about the same age when my uncles started to advance and I follow him closely.  Also we are older so minox might have only slightly delayed what was going to happen soon anyway.
> 
> I think minox can buy you many years if your mpb is very gradual. But eventually it alone can't stop mpb unfortunately.


 You extrapolate from your personal experience. Everybody on this forum does it. But we know that experiences from internet forums are in no way representative, because it is almost exclusively guys with bad results, who go here. Hence it seems that every medication stops working after several years LOL Furthermore, your Norwood stage seems quite advanced to me. 

0.25 mg finasteride/every 14 days is totally useless. You should think over if your "sides" were not only in your head. Hair loss is the most serious side effect you can get.

----------


## mpb47

> You extrapolate from your personal experience. Everybody on this forum does it. But we know that experiences from internet forums are in no way representative, because it is almost exclusively guys with bad results, who go here. Hence it seems that every medication stops working after several years LOL Furthermore, your Norwood stage seems quite advanced to me. 
> 
> 0.25 mg finasteride/every 14 days is totally useless. You should think over if your "sides" were not only in your head. Hair loss is the most serious side effect you can get.


 Never claimed to be an expert at this...I still don't understand how my mpb can be so slow yet still continue. Doesn't seem logical to me but it is what it is.

And of course what I am saying is based on my own experience-30+ years of slow loss to be exact. But do some reading, I am not the only one who thinks Minox will not stop mpb indefinitely. And if your mpb is aggressive enough, I doubt propecia will ether.  That is the best we have right now. Hopefully something better will come out that will prevent or stop it permanently. 

If being a 2 or 3v after 30+ years is considered advanced, then yea I guess you are right  :Smile:

----------


## WarLord

> Never claimed to be an expert at this...I still don't understand how my mpb can be so slow yet still continue. Doesn't seem logical to me but it is what it is.
> 
> And of course what I am saying is based on my own experience-30+ years of slow loss to be exact. But do some reading, I am not the only one who thinks Minox will not stop mpb indefinitely. And if your mpb is aggressive enough, I doubt propecia will ether.  That is the best we have right now. Hopefully something better will come out that will prevent or stop it permanently. 
> 
> If being a 2 or 3v after 30+ years is considered advanced, then yea I guess you are right


 Some people believe that nothing will stop MPB indefinitely...based on their personal experience. The people, who post on internet forums, are almost exclusively those, who didn't have success with the therapy. Here they encounter similar unfortunates and conclude that their experience is universal. But the studies say otherwise. Or say something that doesn't allow a definite conclusion. 

You also say that you started to lose hair at the age of 17, if I am not wrong. It would be impossible to hold off the process for such a long time. You would be slick bald within 2-3 years. The problem is that internet claims are often untrustworthy. You may not have a true MPB at all.

----------


## g0910

I know this thread is old, but I was wondering the same thing tizzle asked about quitting Minox during the initial dread shed. I started 5% Minoxidil 2x/day slightly over a month ago, applying it to mainly the crown. In the last few days, I applied it 1x/day.  I'm 50 years old and I've been also been on Propecia for 10 years and have tapered the dose down to 2x/week because of long term sides. 

When I started Minox just a month ago, I was a NV3v/4. I'm going through a SERIOUS and shocking dread shed which is still peaking!! I'm now panicking. I'm losing about 200 follicles a day which is a lot for a NV3v/4. I also have sides of water retention and stinking eyes.  I'm seriously thinking of quitting.  I was wondering, if I quit now, how much more hair will I loose and for how long? How long will the hair take to grow back? Does it matter if I wean myself off or just stop suddenly?  Any input will be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## g0910

To be clear, I've been on Finasteride (1mg) for 10 yrs.  My results were pretty good but I noticed some gradual sides: muscle loss, losing or thinning of ALL body hair, maintaining an erection. After the 6-7th year I weaned it down to 3x/week, and now I'm at 2x/week. As a result, my MPB has increased a bit in the recent year, hence starting on Minox a month ago.

If I quit Minox, does anyone think increasing my Finasteride to 3x/week or more help or hurt the Minox post shedding? Thanks so much.

----------


## g0910

Anyone? 

Should I start my own thread? Thx.

----------


## g0910

Started a new thread here:
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...848#post178848

----------

